# 1st cheese w/ AMNPS.



## davidhef88 (Nov 25, 2012)

Fired up my AMNPS for the first time today. Smoked a block of Swiss, pepper jack, Monterey, and extra sharp cheddar. Gave them two hours of oak. In the fridg resting. Had to put in zip locks, didn't realize I was out of vac bags. Gonna have to hit Lisa up this week. 








Sent via Tap-A-Yap from David.


----------



## solaryellow (Nov 25, 2012)

Very nice! I will be doing the same tomorrow.


----------



## redheelerdog (Nov 25, 2012)

That looks good. I have not tried smoking cheese yet, I need to try it, I spend all my time over at the sausage forum lol.


----------



## driedstick (Nov 26, 2012)

very nice


----------



## mike johnson (Nov 26, 2012)

Smoked cheese is the best.


----------



## jrod62 (Nov 26, 2012)

Looks good


----------



## roadkill cafe (Nov 26, 2012)

They look good David. Let us know how they are with the oak. Now comes the hard part....the wait. Still have a batch in the back of the fridge I did with Pitmaster's Choice on 11/8. Want to try some with peach pellets.


----------



## davidhef88 (Dec 10, 2012)

The extra sharp is very tasty with the oak pellets. Brought a block down to hunting camp this weekend. It was a big hit. I'll review the others as I eat them.


----------



## smokinhusker (Dec 11, 2012)

Looks great! We really like cheese smoked with the JD Bourbon Oak Barrel Chips.


----------



## rtbbq2 (Dec 11, 2012)

I love smoked cheese....Nice job.....


----------



## themule69 (Dec 11, 2012)

you can't go wrong with smoked chesse. the amnps is the way to go.i've done a couple of smoke cheese runs since i got my amnps.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  if your not smoken something, you should be.

2 hour smoke with pitmaster.













cold smoked cheese 2 hour.JPG



__ themule69
__ Dec 11, 2012






2.5 hour pitmaster













smoked cheese 5.JPG



__ themule69
__ Dec 8, 2012


----------



## themule69 (Dec 11, 2012)

i have used both the tube and the maze. if i'm just cold smoking the maze is great any place their is room to use it. even a cardboard box would work. or a chamber as big as a smoke house. the tube works better if you are using it with a heat source. as it will not speed up the burn rate as much. they are both a great, mush have product.....todd should jump in here and give you the down low on them.


----------



## raider2119 (Dec 11, 2012)

I have been smoking cheese for several years.  A couple years ago I tried sealing the smoked blocks or cheese in wax, this was not a particularly successful as the wax tended to permeate the cheese.....  has anyone tried this method of packaging, and do you have any tips on how to do it successfully?


----------



## davidhef88 (Dec 11, 2012)

T





themule69 said:


> i have used both the tube and the maze. if i'm just cold smoking the maze is great any place their is room to use it. even a cardboard box would work. or a chamber as big as a smoke house. the tube works better if you are using it with a heat source. as it will not speed up the burn rate as much. they are both a great, mush have product.....todd should jump in here and give you the down low on them.



It was smoked with the AMNPS. I use it for cold smoking in my master forge propane with the burner not on. It was only in the mid 30's that evening.


----------

